# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Laxeermiddelen om af te vallen - Artikel

## Leontien

*Laxeermiddelen om af te vallen*

Veel jonge meiden die willen afvallen denken dat te kunnen doen met laxeermiddelen. Je brengt immers de stoelgang op gang, waardoor je je leeg voelt en je afvalt. Doch zitten hier zeker kanttekeningen aan die de rest van je leven beïnvloeden.

*Oorzaak*
De oorzaak om te willen afvallen ligt vaak niet bij het gewicht, maar bij het zelfbeeld wat het meisje heeft. Het lichaam is nog in de groei en krijgt in de puberteit natuurlijke rondingen bij de heupen en dijen. Die natuurlijke rondingen kunnen een meisje verafschuwen en daardoor verlegen en onzeker maken. De oorzaak kan dus ook nog veel verder verstopt liggen, namelijk allerlei psychische problemen. Zo kan de controlle over het niet eten een tegenhang zijn voor de dingen en gevoelens die het meisje niet onder controlle heeft. 

*Onderzoek*
Het is vaak zelf moeilijk te onderzoeken dat je tever doorslaat in het willen afvallen. Het eten en dan vooral het niet eten wordt een obsessie. Daarnaast pak je alle middelen aan om nog meer af te vallen, zoals laxeermiddelen. Je kunt in paniek raken als je niet meer mag afvallen. Hierdoor verbloem je het, zodat de omgeving er veel te laat achterkomt. 

*Risico's*
Doordat het lichaam in de groei is, slaat het vetten op rond de heupen en dijen. Wanneer je deze natuurlijke gang van zaken wilt tegengaan, gaan de vetcellen zich juist vermenigvuldigen. Vooral als je stopt met het dieet en gewoon gezond eet, kom je steeds meer en meer aan.

Wanneer het niet eten een obsessie wordt, kan er bijna geen weg meer terug. De kans is groot dat je Anorexia nervosa (een eetstoornis) krijgt. Dit is een ernstige ziekte met de dood op de loer. 

Risico's van laxeermiddelen dat de opname van belangrijke voedingsbronnen zoals vitamine worden afgebroken. Het heeft een verslavende werking en de darmen worden lui. Je verliest de controlle over de spieren en de zenuwen in de dikke darm. De ontlasting wordt hierdoor verstoord met als gevolg een chronische constipatie.

*Behandeling*
Bedenk bij jezelf waarom je wilt afvallen. Wat is de achterliggende reden? Denk goed na voordat je laxeermiddelen wilt gaan gebruiken. De gevolgen daarvan zijn niet meer om te keren. Je houdt je hele leven lang darmklachten. Om dit allemaal voor te zijn, kun je het beste naar de huisarts gaan. Deze kan je doorverwijzen naar hulpverleninginstantie bij jou in de buurt. Meer informatie kun je vinden bij de Stichting Anorexia en Boulimia Nervosa. 

(Ik richt me in dit artikel voor op meisjes, maar bij jongens komt Anorexia ook voor.)


Bronnen
sexwoordenboek.nl 
gezondheid.be

----------


## Agnes574

Héél goed Leontien dat je dit hebt geplaatst...gelukkig en hopelijk gaat het 'graatmagere-modellenbeeld' eruit...er zijn de laatste tijd genoeg items geweest in kranten en op tv,dat die modellen zich moeten uithongeren en gezondheidsproblemen ondervinden om zo'n 'platte lat' te worden!

Daarbij meisjes...de mannen hebben veel liever een leuke,lieve meid mét vrouwelijke vormen en geen 'beenderenskelet'!
Een vrouw hoort rondingen te hebben;heupen,billen,borsten,etc....

Dus.....wees aub vrouw!!!!

Agnes

----------


## Petra717

> Het komt bij zowel jongens als meiden voor, maar het betreft in 90 tot 96% van de gevallen meisjes. 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Leontien


Ik vermoed dat het precentage van de meiden niet helemaal klopt naar de werkelijkheid, het is de meetbare werkelijkheid. In mijn inzicht kunnen jongens deze ziekte nml beter verbergen, weliswaar zijn ze er ook minder vatbaar voor, in de zin dat niet het graatmagere model voor zich hebben staan.... Want zeg nou eerlijk, neem een kijk in de modebladen en de meiden zijn vele male dunner dan de jongens. Dit schept een ander 'model voorbeeld'. Dat is een dan een ding wat jongens mee hebben. Maar als een jongen het heeft, duurt het volgens mij langer voordat het wordt gezien voor de buitenwereld en erkent door hem zelf.... het staat nog steeds als een echte 'meiden ziekte' wat in mijn ogen onjuist is. 
 
Dit wou ik even kwijt en hoop hiermee de jongens wakker te schudden die zijn doorgeslagen in het lijnen. Jongens ook jullie kunnen met jullie levens spelen d.m.v Anorexia nervosa ect. Take care en blijf er niet alleen mee zitten! 
Kom op voor je eigen!

groetjes,
petra

----------


## Barabas

Men praat hier over laxeermiddelen om af te vallen, ik veronderstel dat men dan bedoelt laxeermiddelen die je bij de apotheek kan krijgen, maar bij de reform/natuurvoedingswinkel kan je ook allerhande infusies of thees verkrijgen. 
Je kan thee krijgen die de stoelgang verbetert, waarbij je bv bij constipatie bij het drinken van die thee met de natuur je lichaam helpt om ervan af te geraken, want eenmaal je die thee gedronken hebt, zal een uur of drie vier later je darmen geledigd worden en de constipatie voorbij zijn. Het zou kunnen dat je een lichte buikpijn aanvoelt zolang de darmen nog niet geledigd zijn, maar achteraf ben je wel van alles verlost. 
Je kan ook thee krijgen die net nog iets verder gaat, en dat is laxeren zodanig dat je ook alle overtollig opgenomen vet ook afscheid zowel via urine als via de darmen, dat noemt men dan "vermageringsthee". Naar verluid zou dat wel bij kort gebruik gezond zijn om je lichaam eens van al het overtollige af te scheiden, maar zou dat niet langer dan één week aan één stuk van nuttig gebruik zijn. Het is ook zo dat je stoelgang er veel vloeibaarder door wordt, en daardoor gemakkelijk afgescheiden wordt. Als je kijkt in de pot zul je ook merken dat er vet aanwezig is in de stoelgang die via deze weg afgescheiden wordt.
Deze zaken schijnen heel goed te zijn voor tijdelijk gebruik, maar zouden naar verluid jou darmen "luier" maken bij langdurig gebruik, waarbij je dan niet meer zonder zou kunnen op langere termijn. Dat is van horen zeggen, maar ik vermoed wel dat dat klopt, weet iemand daar nog meer over???

----------

